# Frustrating flourescent bulbs.



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

GRRR!!! I just bought a 10-watt flourescent bulb to use in my 5 gallon hex tank, and the hood says to use 15-watt maximum wattage! The bulb itself says to replace yearly, but it Just burnt out after probably less than a month of use!!! I had another flourescent bulb that did something similar but it was after about 3 months that it burnt out. What can I do!? I don't like using Incandescent bulbs because they don't show off the fish as nicely, and I've got live plants as well. Is there any place I can get a flourescent bulb that will last as long as it's supposed to? Or should I just build a hood and use LEDs (I don't think they sell LED hoods for hex-tanks)?

I turn the bulb on in the morning shortly before noon, and then off again in the evening. Should I just leave flourescents on forever? :chair:


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the problem may well be in the hood.....if you had 2 different bulbs burn out like that i would suggest you contact the hood manufacturer...ask for a replacement..tell them that you don't need to have your house burned down..


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

I've finally decided I'm just gonna go ahead and turn my existing hood into an LED hood. The only real problem is gonna be getting all the little parts I need to convert 120VAC 60Hz to a DC voltage that will support long life to the little LEDs AND give my plants decent light. This is gonna be an interesting process. Anyone else done this sort of a thing before? I could use a little help instruction. I know I need 4 diodes, a transformer, a capacitor, and a regulator, but... what do I do when I've got them?


----------

